# High water pH



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 46 gal bf that's been up and running for about 6 months. Last night I tested the water before adding some new fish. Amonia and nitrite both came out at 0 ppm, nitrate was 5 ppm, but the pH came out fairly high at 7.8. It's always been slightly high (7.4ish), bu this was the first time it has been that high. The only think I can think of is recently I added some extra airstones, could this affect it that much by taking the co2 out of the water? I'm going to retest tonight and test my tap water for pH, kH and GH, I'm hoping to not have to get an RO filter......


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Had you just done a waterchange before getting the new fish? Some water comes from the tap deprived of CO2, sometimes VERY deprived with a ridiculously high Ph. Can take a day or more for the water to have gas exchange enough to get a stable pH.

Airstones can let CO2 outgas if you are injecting some but unless you are supplying CO2 it wouldn't make a real difference.

Any change your test kit is out of whack somehow? Brand new or very old?

guessing,
violet


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want to lower your pH try some Mylasian Driftwood, it supposedly does the trick..... also has there been any temperature changes? because temp changes affects pH directly.


----------



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

No water changes for a about a week. No CO2 system. Test kit is only about 5 months old or so. I think I'll have my LFS test the water also just to verify if I still have an off reading tonight. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my ph is 8.5-- don't know why you are worried!


----------

